# [risolto] problemi dopo aver emerso xorg-x11 7

## tizio

finalmente hanno marcato stabile xorg-x11 modulare per x86!!

dopo la miriade di pacchetti emersi sembra funzionare tutto benissimo.... tranne che il direct rendering...

nel make.conf ho impostato:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon fglrx vmware"

INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics keyboard mouse"

```

l'/etc/X11/xorg.conf sembra lo stesso di prima e il modulo fglrx viene caricato correttamente...

(dopo aver riemerso gli ati-drivers e lanciato un "eselect opengl set ati")

però glxinfo mi segna

Direct Rendering: No

Oltretutto la tastiera non mi fa più alcuni caratteri come il cancelletto e la chiocciola!! mentre le combinazioni shift+n funzionano bene!

qualche idea?

grazie a tuttiLast edited by tizio on Fri Jun 30, 2006 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PboY

riemergi i driver ati, a me ha fatto la stessa cosa .. dovrebbe dipendere da quello.

----------

## tizio

già fatto...

prima di riemergerli non mi caricava neanche il modulo fglrx....

ora viene caricato correttamente all'avvio di X... ma niente direct rendering..

----------

## gamberetto

Ciao,

ti dà qualche errore in console, dopo aver lanciato startx?

----------

## tizio

no...

questo è il /var/log/messages... a me sembra tutto ok.. boh

```

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 428 MBytes.

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.26.18 [Jun 22 2006] on minor 0

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004e0b (hardware caps of chipset)

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: agpgart: SiS delay workaround: giving bridge time to recover.

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004302 (selected caps)

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] total      GART = 67108864

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] free       GART = 51113984

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] max single GART = 51113984

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] total      LFB  = 61861888

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] free       LFB  = 55570432

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] max single LFB  = 55570432

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

Jun 30 17:36:52 localhost kernel: [fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

```

----------

## Onip

prova a vedere anche se ti da errori nel log di Xorg

```
# grep EE ls /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## tizio

```

root:/home/tizio# grep EE ls /var/log/Xorg.0.log

grep: ls: No such file or directory

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jun 5 13:41:11 Local time zone must be set--s i686

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

```

----------

## Scen

da un terminale grafico (xterm,konsole,gterm o quello che hai), prova anche

```

LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

```

e posta il risultato (non occorre tutto, nelle prime righe dovrebbero comparire gli eventuali errori)

----------

## tizio

innanzitutto grazie a tutti per la pazienza e per l'aiuto!!!

```

root:/home/tizio# LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.26.18 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL error: unable to find driver: fglrx_dri.so

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.26.18 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL error: unable to find driver: fglrx_dri.so

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

```

l'errore l'abbiam trovato sembra...   :Very Happy: 

ora come lo risolvo?   :Confused: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

prendi il file /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so, e cerca di capire a chi appartiene:

```
equery b /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so
```

poi verifica che sia davvero lui il problema:

```
ldd /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so
```

alla fine riemergi il pacchetto a cui appartiene /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

----------

## tizio

```

root:/home/tizio# equery b /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so in *... ]

root:/home/tizio# ldd /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

ldd: /usr/lib//modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: No such file or directory

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa, ma sei sicuro di avere ricompilato i driver Ati?

sei inoltre sicuro di stare usando quelli per la versione modulare di X?

io comunque avrei usato prima i driver open. poi mi sarei posto il problema di usare quelli binari

----------

## tizio

io ho riemerso un paio di volte questi:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.26.18  USE="opengl" 0 kB 

e al termine dell'emerge lancio un:

eselect opengl set ati

non so se siano quelli per la versione modulare di X...

ho emerso e usato questi perchè sono gli unici che anche sul vecchio xorg-x11 mi permettevano di abilitare il direct rendering...

----------

## .:chrome:.

che sarebbero anche gli ultimi disponibili...

dovresti capire chi ha bisogno di quel file mancante. dall'output che hai postato prima non si capisce.

prova un revdep-rebuild

----------

## tizio

un revdep-rebuild un ldconfig e un riavvio (molto windosiano) hanno funzionato!!

non capisco perche ha dovuto riemergere revdep quando l'avevo fatto io... ma l'importante e' che vada

mi rimane il problema alla tastiera... son riapparsi i tasti ma si avvia X con l'impostazione americana (che oltretutto e' piu' comoda)..

ma risolvero'!!

grazie mille a tutti

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *tizio wrote:*   

> mi rimane il problema alla tastiera...

 

con la nuova versione di X11 è ovviamente cambiato qualche dettaglio in xorg.conf

ti conviene spostare il tuo nella home di root (o dove ti pare) e rifarti un file nuovo a partire da xorg.conf.example. fai decisamente prima così

----------

